# Moebius....Mars Attacks



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic kit, a look at the Sprues and my build will start shortly.:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice. Thank you


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Started Sub-assemblies and I am making the raygun have a firing blinking led and getting the wires fished through the body.:thumbsup:

And a short video of the effect on my FB Page.
https://www.facebook.com/index.php?lh=4cb30e7a6aa408bc885555f027fbb03a&#!/photo.php?v=706447432707362&set=vb.100000263360745&type=2&theater


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

My youtube channel build along, I will post WIP pics but I can cover more ground with the video.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For the dome I glued it together sand and primed it smooth. Next I am going to make some vacuform dome replacement bubbles!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> For the dome I glued it together sand and primed it smooth. Next I am going to make some vacuform dome replacement bubbles!:thumbsup:


Thing I almost found out the hard way is that the bubble won't fit over the head If its glued together.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

That is what I found out when messing with it. I Loft off the bottom and vacuforming it in thinner plastic should result in being to be able to take it on and off.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> That is what I found out when messing with it. I Loft off the bottom and vacuforming it in thinner plastic should result in being to be able to take it on and off.:thumbsup:


Id love to be able to take off the bubble. Maybe if your vacuforming works, you might be inclined to selling me one?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Vac replacement domes will be available:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

As I wait for things to dry I thought I would show everyone my 1/8 Aurora stle alternate resin base, base off the concept sketches for the mars attack kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

As I putty and sand the hair line seams on tne Martian Soldier and waiting for the putty to cure I worked on the ray gun laser bolt which consisted of scrap lexan cut to shape, And built up the bolt with 5 minute epoxy and a top coat of Micro crystal clear.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For painting the suit I will be using liquitex basic Phthalocyanine Green which I think is a great color match for the movie and Topps version of the suit. Basics are airbrushable with a 60/40 mix ratio and shoot great at or around 10-15 psi.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Progress vid!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

While I get the some of the hair line seams finished off the Martian, started tackling the base. Got the lamp base sanded and Primed and I am adding two 5mm cool white leds to light the street lamp.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

My game plan is to cut the kit lamp ball off and replace it with a ping pong ball. that way the seam is gone and it is already defuse for lighting.:thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Great idea using a ping pong ball. I'm thinking of putting a couple of flashing LEDs in the top to make it look like the light is shorting out.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cut off the lamp post ball and replaced it with a 40mm ping pong ball and added two 5mm leds to light it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushing the suit with Liquitex Basic and a Progress vid:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Backpack tank being airbrushed with Liquitex cadmium red.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Backpack pic:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the lamp attached and wire fished through/ Started my painting run and mask off the suit pieces. Tamiya metallic grey for the suit parts and Tamiya metallic grey/gun metal for the Lamp post.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Painting the gloves and boots with Master's Touch olive green.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Great job thus far! I think the colors you picked look dead on like the original artwork.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Working on getting the basic colors applied to the martian, for the head going with master's Touch olive grren/flesh mix and once all basic colors are applied I will go back in and do the highlights and shadows.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Letting it dry before I proceed on and Yes the lamp does have a slight angle which i did on purpose to give the base some character.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking real good, thanks for the step by step, I'll look back at it when I do mine.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Almost there on the new helmet!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Lookin good!:thumbsup: Strangely enough I thought this was being released as only a pre-built first.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Overview build vid (minus the Commission series bombers):thumbsup:


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Really great build up video you have going on with this model!:thumbsup:

Moebius is going to sell a couple more of these thanks to what you have done here, so great job and great salesmanship! Looking forward to this as you continue building and thank you for taking the time to do this!

Rob


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the eyes and his choppers painted. Mixing up some yellow ochre into the base coat for the brain area and I am going with the Topps card color pattern for the Martian face.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the basic colors on the base. Liquitex grey for the base and Tamiya metallic grey for the grate and lamp post. For the victim add some flesh and Maters touch Blue for the Shirt. After I get the guts painted I will go back in with some washes or inks to replicate a wet blood look.


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm enjoying every post on this build along........thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Painting up the coat/shirt and getting the guts painted and blended with some Master touch white and crimson red and I want to keep the gore down to a minimal.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Starting my run of washes on the Martian with water down Liquitex dark green to flow in all the crevices.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Starting my run of washes on the Martian with water down Liquitex dark green to flow in all the crevices.:thumbsup:


Your kit is looking great. Im sorry I dont know your name, but your work is always top notch. Mine is almost finished as well. I Lit the lamp, but that is all. I will post mine once it is done. I just have to finish the 2 heads. Hopefully your bubbles work well , and will be offered soon as I really dont want to glue the supplied one on.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks!:thumbsup: I am Brad Hair (BHP=Brad Hair Productions) and I am looking forward to seeing yours and other modelers take on the Mars Attacks as I am inspired by others work! My domes will be vac at .030 lexan and will need to be trimed to fit and I will show how they go on and fit.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Thanks!:thumbsup: I am Brad Hair (BHP=Brad Hair Productions) and I am looking forward to seeing yours and other modelers take on the Mars Attacks as I am inspired by others work! My domes will be vac at .030 lexan and will need to be trimed to fit and I will show how they go on and fit.:thumbsup:


Thanks Brad. Any idea on cost, and when they will be available?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

They will be ready the first of Feb. I will throw a link out when they are ready.


----------



## Lemmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Just got this kit in the mail, and it is suuuuuhhhhhweeeeeet! I *will *be making a nightlight out of it.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Some washes, dry brushing and Archer eyeball decals for the eyes.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Some washes, dry brushing and Archer eyeball decals for the eyes.:thumbsup:


Looks awesome Brad. I just finished mine and posted pics and a video. Let me know what you think.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking very good. I am going to Jaxcon today and Frank/Moebius will be there in the vendors area. I am hoping he has this guy, the robot, and Stoned Hoods for sale. He only does if he got back some in damaged boxes so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Update vid minus the B-17 and randy cooper star destroyer.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Putting some washes on the base.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Putting some washes on the base.:thumbsup:


Great job Brad. Any idea when the bubbles will be ready?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

In a week or two I will have to make a resin neck ring for the suit to accomodate the new helmet.

Went down to my driveway and picked up some gravel and with White glue adding some debris to the base.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting close to being done!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Overall build vid:thumbsup:


----------



## Tatum (Feb 23, 2014)

beautiful work my friend! I am very interested in purchasing one of your vac formed domes for the Mars Attacks kit.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

He looks awesome Brad. Very impressive and inspiring build! All of your extra's really brought him to life.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great Job on this! If I build this kit, I may gore down the guy on the base to make it more like a disintegration ray effect.


----------

